# Consistency



## Hopalong Causually (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a two year old New Zealand doe that has just kindled her fourth litter.  For the fourth consecutive time, she had nine kits.  I'm thinking that maybe I should change her name to something related to that number.  The curiosity is building in the litter size that I can expect to be produced by one of her previous does that I'm keeping for future breeding.

Has anybody experienced that kind of consistency in kit production?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 25, 2018)

Hopalong Causually said:


> I'm thinking that maybe I should change her name to something related to that number.



In one of James Herriot's books, one of his clients has a cat named "Seven Times Three."


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jul 25, 2018)

Rabbits, not so far. (I certainly would like 8 to 9 every kindle!)

Cats, yes. We had one that had her spring litter of three kittens within two days of Memorial Day every year.


----------

